# Pink, Sunshine and Ingot the OES



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are pictures of the two girls and Ingot the OES, at Ingot's house. His mom says that having the girls with him is helping him a lot. With them, he is willing to do things that he would be too frightened to do otherwise.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ingot is getting big and so are pink and sunshine!


Looks like they all are getting along great and are all just beautiful!

This litter is just phenomenal.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

They are gorgeous!! And Ingot looks like a big fluffball I just want to hug him!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love that last picture!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ingot sure has grown!! What a cutie. They are all naturals in the snow, what fun!! 

Still waiting for the 3 foot event here


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not only did we get snow but now we have a clipper blasting through! The snow is blowing like heck, especially in the open areas (like between me and town!), and I have to drive the 15 miles into town for dog food-ugh!

The dogs love it though, so it's hard to complain much.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE these! Especially the one with the Christmas hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Are they keeping the two girls??? What a great trio, if so. That litter was just stunning..... what lucky new puppy owners !!!! Be careful driving in that stuff. It would be enough to shut down Dallas for a week..... seriously !!!! LOL


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Are they keeping the two girls??? What a great trio, if so. That litter was just stunning..... what lucky new puppy owners !!!! Be careful driving in that stuff. It would be enough to shut down Dallas for a week..... seriously !!!! LOL


The plan was for Vickie to keep the two girls, as much needed company for Ingot, for a few weeks and then they would come home to me. I would decide which one to keep (I just can't keep two :no and place the other. Now however, I do wonder if Vickie is going to want to keep one  which would be fine by me. It is hard to add breeds though, and she is really really wrapped up in the OES, and very very active in OES rescue. Think of golden rescue and then add the issues of a different temperament and coat care! She has some tales to tell.

I am so pleased with the whole litter-so pretty and such good personalities!

I wanted to take Green with me into town but given the weather, I don't think I dare. Hard enough to take care of me if something happened, let alone a puppy.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what great pics love them. That OES is just adorable & hes got soo big.
Ohhh I still want Mr Green lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry about the Blingee Icon!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG...they are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute pictures. Looks like they all had an absolute blast romping through the fresh snow.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kimm,

I absolutely adore the Blingee with the snow!!!!!!!!! That is the neatest thing I have seen 


Is there a way I can copy it for a signature? I am not good at that kind of stuff at all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How adorable are those three!!!! Love those snow pics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunshine is the darker girl, right? If she doesn't stay with you, she is coming to Maine!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Sunshine is the darker girl, right? If she doesn't stay with you, she is coming to Maine!!!!


Yup, that's her. Pink is very blonde and very chunky  Sunshine is a little darker and more athletic.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh LInda, Those are all darling too!! MY God, This forum is not good for me. lol.

Bacardi is loving the snow too. Jumps around like a frog almost. lol

Be careful in this weather. I am glad we came up there yesterday. We got a couple inches here last night with more coming tonite. ICK


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I love them all


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pictures, there adorable.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, they are ALL gorgeous!!!! and getting so big!!! 
Fantastic pics of them playing in the snow


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Linda they are so pretty! I LOVE INGOT!!!! so striking against the goldies!


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Love these pics. They are all so cute and cuddly.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They are totally darling!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was wondering if you've chosen yet( and if yellow can come to MAINE)? Hope all is well with you and your pack.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures !!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Jill,

I haven't chosen yet ;-) Vicki and I have not been able to get together, between my health, the weather and some family issues for her. I am dying to see the girls though!

Vicki is doing such a wonderful job with them! She took all 3 to Minnesota to visit an OES breeder who has 2 puppies just a week younger than our guys. Ingot was very jealous, refused to play with the 2 OES babies and insisted on herding the girls away from them! My two eventually escaped him and had a blast playing with their new friends (as did Ingot finally!)

With my newly broken rib though, it may be a while before I am up to visiting :-( But I think that arrangements could be made in the future <grin> <wink>


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I love them! I wonder if the OES thinks he is a Golden now?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love the Golden pups! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I need a new puppy fix, Please...

Hope your rib is healing ok.

I assume you still have the puppies, but they may be in their new homes by now, I just was thinking about the GR & OES and wanted an up date. Thanks!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I need a new puppy fix, Please...
> 
> Hope your rib is healing ok.
> 
> I assume you still have the puppies, but they may be in their new homes by now, I just was thinking about the GR & OES and wanted an up date. Thanks!


Here's a pic for your puppy fix! Kirby's breeder has a few puppies left as, due to the economy, she had people who had reserved pups back out.  If only I could take some money I have earmarked for bills this month....


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

By the way, they're adorable (Pink and Sunshine) but that Ingot is just precious!!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Great pictures! They sure have a way a bringing a great big smile accross ones face!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I need a new puppy fix, Please...
> 
> Hope your rib is healing ok.
> 
> I assume you still have the puppies, but they may be in their new homes by now, I just was thinking about the GR & OES and wanted an up date. Thanks!


LOL! Your timing is perfect-I just went today and visited Pink, Sunshine and Ingot the OES  We had a ball-took a long walk, played hard and tried to get some stacked photos too. I also met Ingot's mom, Angel. She was just beautiful! I have not chosen yet. It's tough because each is strong in very different areas. Pink is my type whereas Sunshine right now has the structure I like. Pink is strong in type, head and coat while Sunshine is strong in front and rear structure and topline. Pink is very intelligent but more laid back and sweet while Sunshine is a real go-getter.

I'll try and get the pictures loaded yet this evening. Vicki took some great pictures too.

The ribs and sternum were interesting-rebroke the sternum and cracked my ribs again last week trying to shovel snow :-( Luckily I feel really good this week and my ribs are much better-thanks for asking.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Love all the puppy pics. Is Ingot acting like a golden? So cute about him not wanting to share the golden girls with those OES pups!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> The ribs and sternum were interesting-rebroke the sternum and cracked my ribs again last week trying to shovel snow :-( Luckily I feel really good this week and my ribs are much better-thanks for asking.


OUCH..... Linda, that is terrible. I had no idea you had broken ribs and then sternum. BE CAREFUL !!!! Good thoughts and (gentle) hugs coming your way from my house.


----------

